

Looks Interesting - aSp1de
https://www.flamehook.com/

======
taternuts
what makes this better than firebase?

~~~
aSp1de
I think they have it for free now, and they have showcased a data filtering
capability where you can hook your API's into it. They have no documentation
for it, but that's what they are going for. So both JS and Server in your
control :) I like the idea.

